# Anyone in Toronto / Gta wanna do a meet up or talk?



## Woahleigha (Jul 4, 2017)

Heyy I live in Mississauga and am new to this site. Looking to make friends and chat. Haha I don't have many friends due to my SAD


----------



## Ran o (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm in the 519 area


----------

